# A use for JL Boxes and Pullback chassis



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

I found this pic in my photo program that my little camera didnt do too bad of a job on so I am trying to attach. These are for a friend that I worked with for 17 seasons at our local dirt track. The bodies pictured are a Tyco X-2 mid 70s Camaro highly modified that in its racing life was a pan chassis. The "WISSOTA" super stock was basically scratch built out of sheet styrene and pieces of a narrow X-2 Lamborghini body. After these bodies get raced for a season or two, I mount them on JL pullbacks and take the JL boxes, repaint and letter portions of them to give to his family as part of his racing memorabilia display. I wont give them to him until after they have been"crash tested" during our grueling racing seasons. I have made him 10 so far and have a long way to go to complete his collection. Thought this may be a little different for you guys to look at.
Circle Track DAC


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Those are totally cool DAC! Great work! I should have been saving all those boxes...I will from now on


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Outstanding!
That's a true custom in every sense of the word. Excellent box art too. An all-around great combo. Very nice work.















cheers...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW......*

Definitely :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ! rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome !!! it's really a good idea and looks professional.

Wes


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey you guys I was pleasantly suprised when I came home from work and found the complimentary responses! Pairadice and I will try to get some more pics using his camera this weekend. Lot of the guys in our HOSERS racing group have a lot of cool stuff. I will try to get some of them to show some stuff too.
Thanx-Circle Track DAC


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Good stuff DAC Keep it comming!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Those are really nice!
By any chance do you sell these?
Scott


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello Scott-(NODDAZ)
Guess I never thought about selling them. I have always done these things for the fun of it. If you have something in mind that you want custom made it shouldnt be a problem. I would need to know your specs and ideas for it before I could figure what it would cost. You can E-mail me at [email protected] or call at (605)393-2830. I am almost always at home by 5:00 pm mountain time.
Scott and the rest of you guys-thanks again for the compliments.-Circle Track DAC


----------

